# There is Money in shooting SPOTS



## BlackArcher (May 15, 2008)

*Vegas 2008*
For Most of you who understand and or shoot spots...
Take a look at the dollars involved.

Archery can be a decent paying job...
Look at this $20,000.00 in a weekend...

Ok I am going to go now...

Where you asked ...?   To practice of course...  
My full time just became my partime.​


----------



## Matt Sowell (May 15, 2008)

good lord thats a chunck of change


----------



## bowsmith (May 15, 2008)

Actually that was just tournament winnings.  Dave walked out with about $45K that we know about after adding in Hoyt and Easton, and the NFAA member bonus.  It doesn't include any potential kick-ins from Copper John, Carter, Doinker, or Winners Choice.  Not too bad for a weekend.


----------



## BlackArcher (May 15, 2008)

*45,000.00 ... Thats a LEXUS...Hmnnnn*

Guess what! 

I can't truly be a dot shooter with out making it to VEGAS.
This Winter ....Working on consistant 300's
Even If I was lucky enough to place 40th @Vegas
I would be $100.00 short of 1st. place in the ASA...
Go figure......


----------



## Miss Ginger (May 15, 2008)

BlackArcher said:


> Guess what!
> 
> I can't truly be a dot shooter with out making it to VEGAS.
> This Winter ....Working on consistant 300's
> ...




Is that gonna be in the recurve novice class?


----------



## alligood729 (May 15, 2008)

Miss Ginger said:


> Is that gonna be in the recurve novice class?



Recurve PRO novice class!!!


----------



## BlackArcher (May 15, 2008)

*Technically Speaking*

1. Recurve Spots...Now there is a thought....

2. Since I have never shot Spots in Vegas That would technically make me a novice...right?


----------



## Matt Sowell (May 16, 2008)

BlackArcher said:


> 1. Recurve Spots...Now there is a thought....
> 
> 2. Since I have never shot Spots in Vegas That would technically make me a novice...right?
> I could go whip: chew bubble gum,  take names,  post pics, talk smack and all that with a bag of chips...Yeah?
> _(is that typing around the sensor?)_



You have been warned 
STOP TYPING AROUND THE CENSOR


----------



## Hunterrs (May 16, 2008)

I tried the spots game.  I think it really helped my accuracy but it IS BORING AS HECK!


----------



## GaCSSshooter (May 16, 2008)

*shooting spots...*

...not to mention being a nervous wreck on the line with 500 people at a time.  No pressure; yea right.

gb


----------



## Miss Ginger (May 16, 2008)

Spots ain't for sissys, that's for sure!


----------



## bowsmith (May 16, 2008)

The nice thing about Vegas...you can shoot the flights class and even if you drop points, you get a chance at making some money.  Granted, in flights you don't have the chance to win $20K, but the chance at winning enough money to pay for the trip makes it enticing.


----------



## Kool Hand Luke (May 16, 2008)

Matt Sowell said:


> You have been warned
> STOP TYPING AROUND THE CENSOR



when did they turn you into the gon police


----------



## alligood729 (May 16, 2008)

Kool Hand Luke said:


> when did they turn you into the gon police



Go easy on him, he's young, still learnin'!!!


----------



## BlackArcher (May 17, 2008)

*Vegas Here I come "Gods willing"*

Vegas 2009 "Watch Out Now"  
There is a New Challenger
Here comes da SPANKA.....Here comes da SPANKA

KHL: Stop picking on the minors?  LoL


----------



## BlackArcher (May 18, 2008)

What is the first Major warm-up event for spots?
eg. GBAA @parker road...


----------



## Miss Ginger (May 18, 2008)

No indoor schedules for 2009..... right now is outside spots... 

Now that is REALLY fun!!!!!!


----------



## reylamb (May 18, 2008)

The Lancaster shoot is the first "Major" indoor shoot for 09, or it usually is.  There is also one in Idaho or Iowa, somewhere up that way, that is early in the year.  You can not count on having any GBAA shoots prior to Vegas, as this year the state indoor was the same weekend as Vegas.


----------



## bowsmith (May 18, 2008)

There is usually a Money Vegas round in December in Clemson.  I believe Mike Barber was also going to try and get a couple Money Shoots going in Charlotte/Greensboro area.  There is also supposed to be some Money Vegas games this fall/winter in Sylva, NC (about 2 hours from North Atlanta, near Highlands, NC).


----------



## BlackArcher (May 18, 2008)

*I guess..*

Prudent planning and practice is in order..


----------



## Miss Ginger (May 18, 2008)

I just love an archery party!


----------



## bowsmith (May 19, 2008)

Maybe we can convince Leon to host a little money game at the chicken house...maybe even an all around spots part.  Half Field (14 targets, 56 arrows), Half Vegas (15 arrows), and maybe even a little 70m FITA action (18 or 36 arrows).  Hmm....wonder if we can get ol' 589 to appear.


----------



## reylamb (May 19, 2008)

bowsmith said:


> Maybe we can convince Leon to host a little money game at the chicken house...maybe even an all around spots part.  Half Field (14 targets, 56 arrows), Half Vegas (15 arrows), and maybe even a little 70m FITA action (18 or 36 arrows).  Hmm....wonder if we can get ol' 589 to appear.



Good idea........if we keep the unkown 3D out then ole 89er might show up


----------



## BlackArcher (May 24, 2008)

*What was the final decision...*

Indoor Spots during 3D season should not be like oil & water....We can mix them up...Lets call it cross training...


----------



## GRIV (Jun 13, 2008)

Dave brought home a chunk of change on that shoot. All told, he will probably clear 100G this year. After expenses he will clear a decent yearly haul. With the right sponsorship mix and some good negotiating you can really make out well on contingencies, retainers, and bonuses if you have a winning year.


----------



## Miss Ginger (Jun 13, 2008)

GEORGE!  Is that you?


----------



## reylamb (Jun 13, 2008)

Miss Ginger said:


> GEORGE!  Is that you?



The one the only.........or maybe I should say the 4th!!!!!!!

Rumor is he is coming back to where he belongs sometime in the near future, after his pilgramages to Wall^2 and Auburn NY.......


----------



## Miss Ginger (Jun 13, 2008)

Well, how cool is that?  Can't wait to see ya dude!


----------



## GRIV (Jun 13, 2008)

Miss Ginger said:


> Well, how cool is that?  Can't wait to see ya dude!



Yep! its me and I am coming home soon. I can't wait to shoot with y'all.


----------



## BlackArcher (Jun 13, 2008)

*Ahhh Shooks more competition....*

Just what we need around here....
If you keep company with jeff, patrick, ginger....
You  are definitely someone I need to know...

Come on Back to GA ... and be quick about it...  It is too cold up there for 3D...


----------



## reylamb (Jun 15, 2008)

BlackArcher said:


> Just what we need around here....
> If you keep company with jeff, patrick, ginger....
> You  are definitely someone I need to know...
> 
> Come on Back to GA ... and be quick about it...  It is too cold up there for 3D...


Don't hold it against him by keeping company with Patrick and I...........you did by his tuning video didn't you????????


----------



## BlackArcher (Jun 15, 2008)

*Yes..*

Thats the guy...? Hmnn   Did I say be quick about it...Send this guy a plane ticket right away..


----------



## reylamb (Jun 15, 2008)

BlackArcher said:


> Thats the guy...? Hmnn   Did I say be quick about it...Send this guy a plane ticket right away..



Yup, George Ryals IV, aka GRIV........


----------



## BlackArcher (Jun 15, 2008)

I look forward to meeting him..


----------



## GRIV (Jun 16, 2008)

I look forward to meeting you too. I should be back in the motherland before bowseason opens. So grab your indoor sticks and lets shoot some indoors this season!


----------



## BlackArcher (Jun 18, 2008)

*Bowsmith: Any Word*

Did your suggestion of holding a shoot at the chicken house materialized?


----------



## reylamb (Jun 18, 2008)

Working on it Ez, working on it.  I am thinking the 4th of July, since most folks will have that day off, might be a good day to get everyone introduced to some field archery.......the range is open anytime and anyone can go shoot it whenever.....


----------



## 589 (Jun 18, 2008)

BlackArcher said:


> Did your suggestion of holding a shoot at the chicken house materialized?



Now that is funny...lol...  After what Bowsmith called you...


----------



## BlackArcher (Jun 18, 2008)

*Out of hiding eh!*

I'll stand down ...  You need to add  6 of these  to your avatar

You did not make it to the last 900...  What have you been up to?


----------



## bowsmith (Jun 18, 2008)

BlackArcher said:


> I'll stand down ...  You need to and  6 of these  to your avatar
> 
> You did not make it to the last 900...  What have you been up to?



Who said he/she didn't?  And who said he/she was at the first one?  And who said he/she is one person?  You think you know who 589 is?  Sometimes you don't know who you're dealing with..


----------



## BlackArcher (Jun 18, 2008)

bowsmith said:


> Who said he/she didn't?  And who said he/she was at the first one?  And who said he/she is one person?  You think you know who 589 is?  Sometimes you don't know who you're dealing with..


 

Do you really want to go there...  
I have kept his/her secret for sometime now even when he/she denies it..

So if Jack went up a hill to fetch a Pale of water...

Do you think Jill really wanted to go.. 
Probably not.  Jill is a DIVA

Lets see pull his I.P $5.00
Hack his Account $10.00
The Look yall's face when it all goes down   PRICELESS


----------



## bowsmith (Jun 19, 2008)

Oh Ezra...you have no idea... 589 extends way beyond the limits of you imagination.


----------

